# TNT Spaghetti Pasta Salad



## Vanilla Bean

1 16 oz package of spaghetti, broken in half (I broke mine in thirds)
3 med. tomatoes, seeded and diced
1 cucumber, seeded and diceed
1 green pepper, diced
1 red onion, diced
1/2 cup sliced pepperoni, chopped
1 10 oz bottle of italian dressing
1/2 tsp garlic powder
salt and pepper to taste
sprinkle of parmesan cheese 

Cook spaghetti according to directions; rinse in cold water and drain. 
In a large bowl mix together spaghetti, vegetables and pepperoni. 
In a small bowl mix together all the remaining ingredients. 
Pour dressing over the spaghetti mixture. 
Toss to coat. 
Refrigerate overnight.
Toss before serving.


----------



## letscook

I haven't had that in a long time, My mom uses to make that, Instead of the green pepper she used sweet red peppers and then added  broccoli.   thanks for the reminder.


----------

